# World of warcraft on freebsd



## loluw (Oct 18, 2018)

Hello! Who know how work it?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2018)

Yes, no, maybe.


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 18, 2018)

We have 2 awesome sub-par solutions for you to try until gaming software companies embrace FreeBSD.

1) Install emulators/wine for a win32 software compatibility layer
2) Install emulators/virtualbox-ose to emulate an entire Windows OS on FreeBSD

Using Wine will perhaps be your best bet due to performance but it depends on your graphics card and drivers. If you are running a 64-bit install of FreeBSD, there is some complexity with 32-bit libraries. Let me know if you do attempt this and run into issues.

Or the hidden third option:

3) Ask Blizzard to make an official FreeBSD port (and preferably release the client and server software open-source XD)


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 18, 2018)

It's not natively supported so you probably going to have to resort to using emulations. Maybe Wine can handle it, but my guess is as good as yours.

So I suppose it boils down to installing Wine, then trying to see if the client will actually run.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2018)

https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1922


----------



## loluw (Oct 18, 2018)

Thaks.


----------



## malavon (Oct 19, 2018)

I've never tried it, but Blizzard does have a tendency to create games that work well under wine. 
I've tested both Diablo 3 and Starcraft 2 and they work fine using wine. 
I suspect the same will be true for WoW (especially considering the wine DB entry).


----------



## loluw (Oct 19, 2018)

may be you have guide how install for work it.


----------



## malavon (Oct 24, 2018)

loluw said:


> may be you have guide how install for work it.


Assuming you were asking me, I simply installed the blizzard launcher and installed the games from there. It's been a while though (probably a year or so).
Basically the same process as on Windows, though I remember having had minor issues with installing the launcher. There was a workaround for it on the wine app db if I remember correctly.


----------

